# New event idea. Anyone interested?



## garrygg (Dec 14, 2005)

Dee and I have only recently completed the track day on the 10th Dec and the London cruise (our first TT events) and had a real good time so thought about the idea of combining 2 similar events.

Anyone interested in a track day in France (about an hour from Calais) followed by an over night stay in a great hotel, all rounded off by a drive home back through some great back roads of northern France. Only 2 days.

I've used the track for motorcylces and it's great; small and twisty. One of the Lotus clubs use it a lot. I've also stayed at the hotel several times. Great.

If there's enough interested I'm happy to get some costs/dates and do the necessary organising. Sometime in April/May sounds ideal.

Take a look at and let me know your thoughts;

http://www.jpmoser.com/lachartreuse.html

http://www.circuitdecroix.com/default_zone/fr/html/page-138.html


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

IIRC the TTOC are in the throws of organising something similar already. 8)


----------



## MrL (Jul 30, 2005)

Good idea, looks like a good circuit and hotel. It's been suggested we combine a track day with a trip to the Millau bridge as well. More miles and probably another day or 2 though, what do you think ?

Mr L


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

scoTTy said:


> IIRC the TTOC are in the throws of organising something similar already. 8)


We are indeed in the throws of organising a trackday trip to France to include a bit of shopping for the ladies and some other activities.

The tentative date will be in May but will be confirmed within the next couple of weeks.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Multiprocess said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > IIRC the TTOC are in the throws of organising something similar already. 8)
> ...


Perhaps that could be tied in with an expected Ring trip around the same time for those that want longer in Europe & to take in the infamous Ring. Until opening dates/times are confirmed, it's impossible to say yet when the Ring trip will be happening, but April/May is expected.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Multiprocess said:
> 
> 
> > scoTTy said:
> ...


Sounds like a good idea Paul 

We are planning late May weekend... 3 or 4 days (2 or 3 nights). Not sure how this would tie in with a 'ring trip? Would "ringers be 'ringing midweek?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

nutts said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Multiprocess said:
> ...


That may be a couple of weeks too late. I'm expecting my new car the 1st week of June, so don't really want to risk being in Europe in the RS6 when it will be up for private sale.

It's better to avoid the Ring at weekends, defo during the Summer, so Monday & Tuesday (full days) would be the expected, although a couple of sighting laps on the Sunday afternoon works well. We'll see what happens when the Ring times/dates are announced & then work forward from then.

Of course more than 1 Ring trip could be in the offing, just that i'm only going once & the thought with other Ring visitors on here was to head over late April, early May so it's a little quieter.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

nutts said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Multiprocess said:
> ...


That may be a couple of weeks too late. I'm expecting my new car the 1st week of June, so don't really want to risk being in Europe in the RS6 when it will be up for private sale.

It's better to avoid the Ring at weekends, defo during the Summer, so Monday & Tuesday (full days) would be the expected, although a couple of sighting laps on the Sunday afternoon works well. We'll see what happens when the Ring times/dates are announced & then work forward from then.

Of course more than 1 Ring trip could be in the offing, just that i'm only going once & the thought with other Ring visitors on here was to head over late April, early May so it's a little quieter.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> It's better to avoid the Ring at weekends, defo during the Summer, so Monday & Tuesday (full days) would be the expected, although a couple of sighting laps on the Sunday afternoon works well. We'll see what happens when the Ring times/dates are announced & then work forward from then.


Don't forget it's normal (99% of the time) for the 'ring to be shut on Monday am....to give them time to clear up the weekends mess! :?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

*If *the trip was the 20th/21st/22nd May would this be an acceptable date?

I stress "if"...


----------



## MrL (Jul 30, 2005)

nutts said:


> *If *the trip was the 20th/21st/22nd May would this be an acceptable date?
> 
> I stress "if"...


I could certainly try and make it acceptable 

Mr L


----------

